# Used ATV Recommendation



## bear5 (May 17, 2009)

Folks,
I'd like to purchase 3 ATVs and a trailer for no more than $10K to $11K. The primary activity would be trail riding in the Northwest LP. I would like to get one machine that would be good for hunting activities like pulling out blinds/stand and dragging out deer. These would be my machines so I don't have any preconcived ideas on brands, hp, 2 vs 4 wheel drive, etc. Looking for machines that are very reliable and would be easy to repair/maintain myself.

Thanks for any advice,
Bear


----------



## MOTOMAN91 (Oct 26, 2010)

Trying to find 3 a.t.v.'s and a trailer for $10g will be tough. You're probably gonna have to buy used machines. I'd start out with a 4x4 for pulling blinds, and whatever else. Honda, yamaha, polaris, any name brand makes a good machine. Working on them is about the same on all of them. All of them have their little problems, but are dependable for the most part. I'd start looking at machines and find the best deal that you are comfortable with. If it's been taken care of, it doesn't matter which brand it is. A great machine can be a piece of crap if you don't maintain it. For trail riding you don't need 4x4, find some 2x4 models with trail suspension, will be alot more comfortable than most 4x4's. Hit craigslist and classifieds and begin the search. Good luck.


----------



## stickem (Oct 31, 2007)

you should have no problem finding 3 used atvs and a trailer for 10g..look at Craigs list and auto&rv


----------



## stickem (Oct 31, 2007)

just a few..
http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/for/2498908694.html
http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/rvs/2498230555.html
http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/rvs/2496513986.html
http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/rvs/2498962435.html


----------



## bear5 (May 17, 2009)

Thx for the advice adn links. I really like the Sportsman. Looks like I'm in for a road trip this weekend.

Any ideas how much I should expect to spend for a trailer and what are good ones?
Bear


----------



## stickem (Oct 31, 2007)

if i was going to buy 3 quads ..i would invest in a 16 foot trailer that i could drive on from the side or something similar....about 2k..


----------



## greelhappy (Feb 20, 2004)

I have a outfit that you may be interested in Bear. PM me if interested in more info. Also it is on craigslist, listed as Kawaski 300 with trailer.


----------

